# GPUZ and GeForce GT 520



## Derek12 (Sep 27, 2011)

It has really 4 ROPS, and has 3.24 GPixeles. I don't know if the memory bandwidth is correct, and I read in some sites (Wikipedia) that the release date is April 13. The rest is correct except missing transistors (which I am unable to find them anyway  ).


----------

